# Nassau cigar shops?



## God (May 5, 2004)

Traveling to the Bahamas next month and I am looking for information on cigar shops in the Bahamas... specifically the Nassau area. Any information is appreciated...

Also any information on day trips, activities, etc are appreciated...

Oh and one more thing... has anyone taken the Graycliff factory tour?


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

God,

Can't help

Haven't been there

Have not been on the Tour...

Can I go with you


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

DsrtDog said:


> God,
> 
> Can't help
> 
> ...


Well sure... If you can convince my wife to elimate taking a full suitcase of shoes and if you can fit in the suitcase... :r


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

God said:


> Well sure... If you can convince my wife to elimate taking a full suitcase of shoes and if you can fit in the suitcase... :r


I'm signing up for yoga tomorrow


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

God said:


> Traveling to the Bahamas next month and I am looking for information on cigar shops in the Bahamas... specifically the Nassau area. Any information is appreciated...
> 
> Also any information on day trips, activities, etc are appreciated...
> 
> Oh and one more thing... has anyone taken the Graycliff factory tour?


Any Cabbie can take you to the Bonita Smoke Shop in Nassau

Have Fun :al


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

On Bay Street there is a jewelry store with a Park Lane Humidor shop attached. They have a humidor stocked with nice, legit goodies. There are lots of humdiors in the liquor stores on Bay Street as well, but you might be taking your chances, their prices sometimes would imply that their smokes are less than legit. 

If you make a friend staying at the Sandals Royal Bahamian Resort, a gentleman who speaks no English comes into the Manor Bar on Wednesday nights and handrolls Cuban cigars on the premises. They are huge, and sell for 7-8 bucks apiece....no bands, so no problem bringing some back. The bartenders will interpret for you (Ask for "Keno").

Didn't make the Graycliff tour,,,the trip is actually what got me into cigars. There are several bus companies that list all the day excursions, I might have more info if you wanna PM me... 

Good luck, and enjoy!! Hog


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

God said:


> Well sure... If you can convince my wife to elimate taking a full suitcase of shoes and if you can fit in the suitcase... :r


Mke sure you put some water inside Amigo :r 
Thinking to do that tour, no time yet Amigo.
Have a good one! btw a lot of fake isoms, be carefull.

Salud!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

John, most hotels/resorts in Nassau will have an activities office where you can see the day trips and activities and book right through them.

Some of the cooler ones:

Stuart Cove Shark Adventure (snorkel/dive with sharks)
Exuma Powerboat Adeventure (from Nassau to Exuma)
Dolphin Encounter (swim with Flipper)
Mystic Lady Dinner Cruise (drinks and food, music and awesome scenery)
SUB Bahamas Adventure (Propelled mini-subs, a step beyond snorkeling)

Take a trip over to Paradise Island to see Atlantis as well....expensive (don't eat there), but the aquarium alone is worth the trip. And like Pinoyman said, beware the street-vendor "I :ms SOMs"..


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I thought God was omniscient? Guess even the creator needs some help every now and then.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

God- Just went over there last month. The factory was nice, but on a sunny day there are better things to do there. As far as a shop, I would recommend the cigar shop attached to the John Bull on Bay Street. There was one other cigar store off Bay towards the harbor that carried a nice selection. This was the only other store I have seen in the area that sold 'all cigars' not just the $5 #2's.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Funnymantrip said:


> God- Just went over there last month. The factory was nice, but on a sunny day there are better things to do there. As far as a shop, I would recommend the cigar shop attached to the John Bull on Bay Street. There was one other cigar store off Bay towards the harbor that carried a nice selection. This was the only other store I have seen in the area that sold 'all cigars' not just the $5 #2's.


Thanks Funnymantrip....John Bull, that was the store with the Park Lane Humidors...and a real nice selection, you are right!


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

coppertop said:


> I thought God was omniscient? Guess even the creator needs some help every now and then.


As old as I am (you know... older than dirt) I sometimes have a problem with alzheimers... LOL!


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Funnyman & Hog... Thanks for the advice and info... will be staying at Atlantis but haven't lined up any trips or activities as yet... I believe we are using Majestic tours as our main excursion handler but will be open for others if they are better...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

God said:


> Funnyman & Hog... Thanks for the advice and info... will be staying at Atlantis but haven't lined up any trips or activities as yet... I believe we are using Majestic tours as our main excursion handler but will be open for others if they are better...


Majestic did right by me....but no smoking on the bus...NEWMAN!!


----------



## MrsCigarLover (Feb 21, 2005)

I was at the Atlantis a few years ago. Beautiful set-up.

Had dinner at Graycliff. Bought a box of freshly rolled cigars. Didn't really tour the cigar area but went in back and saw some workers flattening the tobacco leaves. It was soooo humid that day, thunderstorms everywhere!

We were there 9/5-9/10. Thank goodness we decided to go a day early instead of staying a day later (9/11!).


----------

